
Hobby Project: My wife said picking gifts for guys is difficult. So I made this - easymode
http://www.guyneedsgift.com
======
DirtyAndy
Really nice idea. I think it applies equally the other way too, my wife is
quite tricky to buy for and it is nice to have a concise list of ideas like
you've presented.

Two email lists I am on for ideas (that you could no doubt use to help have a
few more options) are Uncrate and Fancy - daily emails with great ideas.
Similar to what you are doing, but you've made it super easy.

PS. rather than Hobby Project shouldn't this be Show HN?

